
SAAS GRC:comprehensive platform to effectively manage your compliance needs - vinothtimes
http://fixnix.co
======
chiefnixer
We're trying to disrupt the GRC space dominated, done and dusted by leaders
like RSA Archer, IBM openpages with a cloud based SaaS GRC offering.

Looking forward to take HN feedback. feel free to write to us @ shan@fixnix.co

------
chiefnixer
Thanks Vinoth for sharing this.

